# Ultimate ATV?



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

Please believe me. This is not some wishlist type of thread. I'm just in a fortunate enough situation to get another quad and now that we're plowing every so often, plowing is a factor to weigh in for my purchase.

If money was not an object, which ATV would you buy for plowing? It seems like almost a childish question but there are so many big bore quads out there. I've had a Brute Force 750 before but nowadays, its not even close to the most powerful. We have a dealership near here trying real hard to move a new Polaris Sportsman XP 1000. But CanAm makes big quads, too. Is a 1000 all that necessary? There are other factors as well.

Sometimes in central NC, we get a few snows and sometimes we get none at all. So although plowing is a factor in my decision, its also gotta be a good trail riding quad the other 8-9 months of the year. I don't think a UTV is gonna be as beneficial. I use ATVs in my lawn maintenance business for pulling spreaders and such so I'd rather just stick with quads.

My biggest concern is to spend a big chunk of change on a quad and then after all is said and done, find out a huge reason I should have gotten a totally different quad that would have made so much more sense.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Why do you pull a spreader with a ATV mount one on it be done with it

My self Polaris 500 4x4 all I need to run on walks and I trail ride with it

Here pic of my Ultimate ATV 58'' front plow 48'' rear trip plow 120lb spreader with a rubber deflector


----------



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

I maintain the lawns of some large properties. I have a spreader that's pulled behind but it has a hopper like those found on a 3pt. hitch for a tractor. I can put 5-6 bags of fertilizer in there and roll. 

Then when I'm done with the spreader, it goes back in the barn and out of the way. As for salt, I can continue to push if I have to. I have to see what the quad and plow are going to cost me before I add a spreader to the back.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Get ANY atv that you want to. If you're buying a 1,000 cc wheeler, it's because you want one, not because you need one. People plow all the time with any 300+ cc atvs and do just fine with them. Just like in trucks, you'll run out of traction long before you run out of power. And plowing is going to be such a small part of your needs, it really doesn't matter what brand you buy. They'll all take a plow on them, and for your three or four snows per year brand doesn't mean anything. Pick your atv for whatever other reasons you have, whether that be for personal use, landscaping, whatever, because plowing with any of them is possible.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

Many people will tell you their at is the best. I've owned tons of quads and ride several times a month. I own a Can Am Outlander XT 800. Hands down best at on planet. Especially as far as build quality!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Harleyjeff;1841023 said:


> Get ANY atv that you want to. If you're buying a 1,000 cc wheeler, it's because you want one, not because you need one. People plow all the time with any 300+ cc atvs and do just fine with them. Just like in trucks, you'll run out of traction long before you run out of power. And plowing is going to be such a small part of your needs, it really doesn't matter what brand you buy. They'll all take a plow on them, and for your three or four snows per year brand doesn't mean anything. Pick your atv for whatever other reasons you have, whether that be for personal use, landscaping, whatever, because plowing with any of them is possible.


pretty much what he said.

what are your best options for the trail ride quad that you want?

and what are there weak points?

if they go through belts or blow up CV joint/axles a lot they are not good for plowing.

plowing will increase drive train strain. so you don't want a quad that is weak with blown drive belts or axles.
having all the power in the world but if you can't put that power to ground without breaking things it doesn't due you much good.

good luck
sublime out


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

I would get a large can am


----------



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

Harleyjeff;1841023 said:


> Get ANY atv that you want to. If you're buying a 1,000 cc wheeler, it's because you want one, not because you need one. People plow all the time with any 300+ cc atvs and do just fine with them. Just like in trucks, you'll run out of traction long before you run out of power. And plowing is going to be such a small part of your needs, it really doesn't matter what brand you buy. They'll all take a plow on them, and for your three or four snows per year brand doesn't mean anything. Pick your atv for whatever other reasons you have, whether that be for personal use, landscaping, whatever, because plowing with any of them is possible.


Thanks everyone. Your comment about losing traction before losing power is the type of advice I need to hear. I do like the Can Am but am open to most any of them. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## brant (Sep 10, 2014)

*atv's*

as some others stated you buy according to your wants
the needs are normally much less
with that said ..my own choice would be a long wheel base two-up
with atleast an 800cc twin fuel injected then add the 3-4 season track systems
for the traction issues.... you will have a machine that can actually perform
both as a work (plowing-salting) and a wonderful trail rider i would also make sure of the power steering option included as it is one of the best recent improvements IMHO ... with the 800cc (or larger)you will not be over working the engine..... polaris still makes a true 4x4 system i belive which is always a plus the can am viso lock(limited slip) is much improved since about 2010
the track systems will widen and rise the machine a bit so it should be factored
in as well. these are just a few of the options to consider again and again


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

KFX450RXC;1841131 said:


> Thanks everyone. Your comment about losing traction before losing power is the type of advice I need to hear. I do like the Can Am but am open to most any of them. Thanks again everyone.


I know a guy bought him a Polaris Ace and has a cab on it with heat


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If I was going to plow with an ATV again I would probably get a Polaris RZR with a V plow.


----------



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

As much as I'd love to have a UTV, I gotta stick with an ATV. 

Right now, it looks like I'm going with a Polaris. There is a dealer about 100 miles from me that sells a LOT of quads. They are sort of like a "clearing house" for ATVs and right now, they have about 6 or 7 2014 Polaris Sportsman 850 XP HO EPS models. 

In a couple of weeks, I'm gonna ride down there and see what we can do.


----------



## johnster1127 (Oct 8, 2014)

i have a 96 bayou 220 rear wheel drive with a 48 inch plow and ive plowed up to 10 inches of snow no problem. If you go bigger youre just spending more money


----------



## KFX450RXC (Sep 6, 2014)

Well. All is said and done. Went down to Rockingham NC today and ordered my new snow plow quad. 2014 Polaris Sportsman XP 850 EPS. I went ahead and stuck with the Polaris plow just to make it a package deal. Got the 2500 lb. Warm winch, 60" Glacier Pro with angler, and of course, the grip warmers. 

I've had Kawasakis, Hondas, and Suzukis. But never had a Polaris before. I demoed the new Rancher and Rubicon while I was there but I just thought the Polaris was going to be the better quad for this time around.

Hopefully it'll be ready in about 2-3 weeks. They're ordering the plow tomorrow. NOBODY keeps plows in stock around this part of the world. 

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I like the rear plow. Who makes it?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Gr8WhiteNorth;1854296 said:


> I like the rear plow. Who makes it?


I made it
It works well it will trip Really nice when you back up to a walk in door and drop it pull snow away very little shovel work 









Few videos Showing how it works

Had some free time at one complex I do to shoot the video


----------

